# What made you blast and cruise?



## rage racing (Apr 10, 2012)

Did you just fuck it because you didnt want to PCT anymore or would your body no longer recover? How old were you when you made this choice?


----------



## the_predator (Apr 10, 2012)

I realized I felt like shit when I wasn't on the sauce. Had felt this way for two years. Prior to to that I had cycled on and off for about 10 plus years. I got cleared out and then got tested. Well low and behold...low test. I'm 33 years old. The big question that always come up between my wife and I is...did I do this to myself or is it just time playing it's hand? I will admit I didn't always do pct and maybe I bridged a few times instead of pct but for the most part I would come off properly. I guess I can't really say but it is strange I started feeling that way only two years ago. I would feel depressed and my strength, energy, and libido would be in the gutter. I just got tired of feeling like shit and not knowing what was up. I'm glad I got tested. To make sure I waited over 6 months to clear out. So now I know and I blast and cruise and have never been happier.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Apr 10, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Did you just fuck it because you didnt want to PCT anymore or would your body no longer recover? How old were you when you made this choice?



I'm 25, and I'm just about to go on my first cruise in about 5 weeks. I made the decision because I realized I had already reached my genetic limit, as I've already put about 50lbs. Plus I don't like the post cycle crash when you run shit like deca and tren. And I feel great all the time, so why come off? I've always had low testosterone anyway.


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 10, 2012)

1. age
2. drive...
3. pharmacy grade gear!


----------



## muscleicon (Apr 10, 2012)

Just like the guys ^^  I got tired of the pct crash and also losing some of wht I gained. I figured by blasting and cruising I could keep more. Just recently started TRT/HRT again and feeling tons better!


----------



## snakeskinz (Apr 10, 2012)

great thread just comented on this topic in lab section ....curious to know about blast and cruise , i dont do it but look forward to hearing you guys results


----------



## rage racing (Apr 11, 2012)

Alot of my bros blast and cruise. Some are younger than me, some older. All of them are busting my balls cause I am in PCT now. They are trying to talk me into just cruising but IDK if I am ready for that.


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 11, 2012)

cruising is great, but sometimes coming off i feel even better, then once i start to feel like an average man in society i quickly hop back on


----------



## fsoe (Apr 11, 2012)

Age ... 35 now ... was 32 when I decided ... 

What led me to ... came off one cycle, went on pct and the next thing I know my wife is sitting me down and saying baby whats up its been 3 months and you have not even mentioned sex ... What is up ... 

After that I said never again... Went to doc, got put on trt and the rest is history ... I blast 14 weeks , cruise for 12 with docs cyp script and then start over ... been doing it for 3.5 years now and have zero issues ... Bp is fine , cholesterol is dwn, liver and kidney are great ... Doc said i handle the aas very well ... Also I don't smoke or drink , I take very good care of myself


----------



## booze (Apr 11, 2012)

Lucky fuckers, once I have my first child blast and cruise here I come@@


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 11, 2012)

TRT is what made me want to blast and cruise


----------



## rage racing (Apr 11, 2012)

I dont think TRT is an option for me right now. My natural test level was over 500....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 11, 2012)

i just cant imagine doing things any other way..


22 years old


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 11, 2012)

On TRT, figured that my natural test levels were so low why come off. Tried coming off in 2005 when I tore my rotator, felt like shit so I have blasted and cruised ever since. I cruise before blood work by my doc who knows what I do, he has never advised me not to.


----------



## mh48500 (Apr 11, 2012)

Decided at age 40. I went onto TRT with total test of 191, went off felt like crap and adjusted for my needs and here I am.


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 11, 2012)

rage racing said:


> I dont think TRT is an option for me right now. My natural test level was over 500....



If it's only in the 500 range it is DEFINITELY an option for you.  PM me


----------



## rage racing (Apr 11, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i just cant imagine doing things any other way..
> 
> 
> 22 years old


Did you ever PCT?


----------



## aamon (Apr 11, 2012)

Almost done with my first cycle now.  Will be my first and last pct.  I started this cycle at 34 because I got blood work back showing my test levels to be 356.  A whopping 8 points over labcorp's bottom of the scale.  Only reason I am even going to pct is because the wife wants one more baby.  So I'll let my balls recover, and then probably go back on with hcg until after she gets pregnant or gives up trying.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 11, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Did you ever PCT?



yes 2x


----------



## rage racing (Apr 11, 2012)

I think I will get bloods done after this PCT and see where my levels are at. Maybe I will just start to blast and cruise.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 11, 2012)

I beat myself up and down with steroids on and off for 23 years and for some reason I still recover.  Yet, my brothre that never touched a steroid in his life in hypo and runs about 200.  Now he's on TRT. Go figure. I go on like this 8 on 3 off 8 on 3 off 8 on and then I usually maintain on a cruise for a little while or take 4-5 months off.  when I'm off I feel pretty good after about 2 months.  I feel more light on my feet and athletic when I'm off.  on I'm 210-220 unless I'm really cutting.  Off I'm 195-205. At 195 I'm tight enough that the MILFs grab at me even though I'm in my 50s.  I'm definitely not blessed with BBing genetics but I'm very fortunate that my body is resilient. My bloods are great and I feel healthy.  BP is good RHR gets into the 40s when I'm off and doing a lot of athletics. I like being off.  I like being on. and I like blast and cruise and blasting with short breaks.


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 11, 2012)

For me it was such a simple decision. I just didn't like the way I felt after going off a cycle. My body just didn't like the huge change in levels.
Its simpler for me to just cruise and keep most gains. I feel good all the time, I eat great (stay hungry) it was just a win/win, IMO.
BTW, Im 22, yes young but I can say for sure I was ready. Even though I had doubts about starting aas so soon (first cycle was 19  ), I cant say that I regret it, Cuz i dont. I think that if your responsible enough to do it, then just do it. You feel me??...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 12, 2012)

"TheFuture" said:


> For me it was such a simple decision. I just didn't like the way I felt after going off a cycle. My body just didn't like the huge change in levels.
> Its simpler for me to just cruise and keep most gains. I feel good all the time, I eat great (stay hungry) it was just a win/win, IMO.
> BTW, Im 22, yes young but I can say for sure I was ready. Even though I had doubts about starting aas so soon (first cycle was 19  ), I cant say that I regret it, Cuz i dont. I think that if your responsible enough to do it, then just do it. You feel me??...




my brother


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 12, 2012)

I may be new around here but I hope to find my place 
Us young guys gotta stick together..LOL. Once these old fellas (no pun intended) are gone we are gonna be the vets.. 
Then again maybe they will never leave, it would be nice to have a few of them stick around.. No homo, but I hold a special place in my heart for some of these vets.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 12, 2012)

just remember something.  You can go off for a good long while and then when you get back on you're pretty much back where you ended you cycling in less than 8 weeks. So, there really is no reason not to go off at least once a year or so for 3-5 months.  The first 2 months suck but then it gets better.  and frankly, nobody gives a shit if your bench goes down 50 lbs for a few months.



"TheFuture" said:


> For me it was such a simple decision. I just didn't like the way I felt after going off a cycle. My body just didn't like the huge change in levels.
> Its simpler for me to just cruise and keep most gains. I feel good all the time, I eat great (stay hungry) it was just a win/win, IMO.
> BTW, Im 22, yes young but I can say for sure I was ready. Even though I had doubts about starting aas so soon (first cycle was 19  ), I cant say that I regret it, Cuz i dont. I think that if your responsible enough to do it, then just do it. You feel me??...


----------



## Lang (Apr 12, 2012)

the_predator said:


> I realized I felt like shit when I wasn't on the sauce. Had felt this way for two years. Prior to to that I had cycled on and off for about 10 plus years. I got cleared out and then got tested. Well low and behold...low test. I'm 33 years old. The big question that always come up between my wife and I is...did I do this to myself or is it just time playing it's hand? I will admit I didn't always do pct and maybe I bridged a few times instead of pct but for the most part I would come off properly. I guess I can't really say but it is strange I started feeling that way only two years ago. I would feel depressed and my strength, energy, and libido would be in the gutter. I just got tired of feeling like shit and not knowing what was up. I'm glad I got tested. To make sure I waited over 6 months to clear out. So now I know and I blast and cruise and have never been happier.




Thanks for sharing your experience, do you run HCG the whole time as well or just put up with the atrophy?


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 12, 2012)

Lang said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience, do you run HCG the whole time as well or just put up with the atrophy?



Would like to know this as well from the blast/cruisers


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 12, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Would like to know this as well from the blast/cruisers



i dont and wont unless i am told it is necessary.. my boys vary dramatically in size depending on how often i blow.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 12, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> just remember something.  You can go off for a good long while and then when you get back on you're pretty much back where you ended you cycling in less than 8 weeks. So, there really is no reason not to go off at least once a year or so for 3-5 months.  The first 2 months suck but then it gets better.  and frankly, nobody gives a shit if your bench goes down 50 lbs for a few months.


I care if my bench goes down 50lbs lol, and, I also don't want to feel like a used tampon for a couple of months before feeling better again. 200mg a week and I feel great. PCT takes a toll on me, physically and mentally. Just having a little juice in my veins makes me feel alpha as fuck


----------



## fsoe (Apr 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I care if my bench goes down 50lbs lol, and, I also don't want to feel like a used tampon for a couple of months before feeling better again. 200mg a week and I feel great. PCT takes a toll on me, physically and mentally. Just having a little juice in my veins makes me feel alpha as fuck



amen to that .... cock diesel is what I believe sloppy j called it ... lol


----------



## Thresh (Apr 12, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Did you just fuck it because you didnt want to PCT anymore or would your body no longer recover? How old were you when you made this choice?



What's pct?

Never off since first cycle, cruising and occasional blast since. I'm 28. 

Even with just cruising my overall mood, happiness and quality of life is far better than it was before I did my first cycle, only reason I felt I needed to cruise between blast. I only blasted once in a year. I feel if I do not have the gear to do a true "blast" for a very short time I will not do it...


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 12, 2012)

I have done this before and honestly it fucks with me too much.. mentally and physically.. maybe its an ego thing, idk but, theres just something about, letting my body go through the changes of losing size and strength, even though you can put it back on quick, the feeling isn't a good one..  

Quote. "just remember something.  You can go off for a good long while and then when you get back on you're pretty much back where you ended you cycling in less than 8 weeks. So, there really is no reason not to go off at least once a year or so for 3-5 months.  The first 2 months suck but then it gets better.  and frankly, nobody gives a shit if your bench goes down 50 lbs for a few months."


----------



## rage racing (Apr 13, 2012)

Starting to think blast and cruise is the way to go.


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 13, 2012)

Thresh said:


> What's pct?
> 
> Never off since first cycle, cruising and occasional blast since. I'm 28.
> 
> ...




How old were you when you started blast/cruisin?


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 13, 2012)

Same here man, these guys are seriously making me think about it.


----------



## Thresh (Apr 13, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> How old were you when you started blast/cruisin?



I did my first injection last May. 27 yrs old.

I really think my test dropped off big time at 25. I was the guy that was always ripped and buff with little effort my entire life, then at about 25 that all suddenly changed. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## plifter198 (Apr 13, 2012)

was thinking about cruising after my current cycle but i am supposed to take a blood and urine test for life insurance soon.  was just gonna pct and get my levels as normal as possible before the test then hop back on the gear...should i do that or would the test results come back okay even if cruising on 200mg/week?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 13, 2012)

plifter198 said:


> was thinking about cruising after my current cycle but i am supposed to take a blood and urine test for life insurance soon.  was just gonna pct and get my levels as normal as possible before the test then hop back on the gear...should i do that or would the test results come back okay even if cruising on 200mg/week?



depends on the ester, if you want to play it safe, go with 100mg of E or C for the test


----------



## rage racing (Apr 13, 2012)

Thresh said:


> I did my first injection last May. 27 yrs old.
> 
> I really think my test dropped off big time at 25. I was the guy that was always ripped and buff with little effort my entire life, then at about 25 that all suddenly changed.
> 
> ...


What kind of Test levels are you getting from 250mg Cyp/week?


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 13, 2012)

has anyone been cruising for more than a year and done a successful PCT?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 13, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> has anyone been cruising for more than a year and done a successful PCT?



im not saying that's a stupid question, but i think that doing that is fucking retarded lol


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm sure someone has but will take at least 4-6 months


----------



## Thresh (Apr 14, 2012)

rage racing said:


> What kind of Test levels are you getting from 250mg Cyp/week?



Never got blood test, but I am planning to get a test done though. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Thresh (Apr 14, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> I'm sure someone has but will take at least 4-6 months



Actually this talk was in another thread, people where on for 40-60 months straight and did normal pct and were fine. 

Just cause you are on longer doesn't mean pct is longer. For me it's 1,000iu of hcg and my balls drag on the floor. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 14, 2012)

Just because your balls drag to the floor doesn't mean ur blood results come back with normal cholesterol, liver enzymes, soerm count, test levels... Thats full recovery. Being hcg is still not recovery


----------



## fsoe (Apr 14, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> has anyone been cruising for more than a year and done a successful PCT?



not me , but a buddy of mine blasted - cruised for about 4 years and it took 14 months of clomid, hcg to get himself back --- he was under a dr. care the entire 14 months ---- I  will tell you like my Dr. told me two years ago and he has been on test / hgh for 17 years --- get committed or dont do it at all --- so I got committed --- *I will never stop test* >>>>>  Blast 14 weeks or less ---- then cruise for at least 12 --- that is the way it shall be done for me and here in the next 4-6 years I will stop blasting and as much and go more to hgh / test protocol and add some tren in evry few months for about 6-8 weeks


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 14, 2012)

fsoe said:


> not me , but a buddy of mine blasted - cruised for about 4 years and it took 14 months of clomid, hcg to get himself back --- he was under a dr. care the entire 14 months ---- I  will tell you like my Dr. told me two years ago and he has been on test / hgh for 17 years --- get committed or dont do it at all --- so I got committed --- *I will never stop test* >>>>>  Blast 14 weeks or less ---- then cruise for at least 12 --- that is the way it shall be done for me and here in the next 4-6 years I will stop blasting and as much and go more to hgh / test protocol and add some tren in evry few months for about 6-8 weeks



Good shit


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 14, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Did you just fuck it because you didnt want to PCT anymore or would your body no longer recover? How old were you when you made this choice?



good thread! +rep

I decided to fuck it and not come off just a few months ago before i turned 21. I realized, if i ever want to reach my long term goal, I could never come off. By 30, I would like to become an ifbb pro, if not years earlier. After, I would like to step on to that Olympia stage. The last 4 years of training, not doing non-anabolic drugs, eating clean, not staying out so i can get more sleep, causing relationship issues, etc. i know will all pay off one day. I dream big, but it will be done. I will never stop. Most will say it will never happen, but more power to me. they can all suck it.

p.s. that big d pharma is some fire


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 14, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Did you just fuck it because you didnt want to PCT anymore or would your body no longer recover? How old were you when you made this choice?



good thread! +rep

I decided to fuck it and not come off just a few months ago before i turned 21, after about 3-4 years of natural training. I realized, if i ever want to reach my long term goal, I could never come off. I was smart and cycled off for the first year, but I hate coming off. By 30, I would like to become an ifbb pro, if not years earlier. After, I would like to step on to that Olympia stage. The last 4 years of training, not doing non-anabolic drugs, eating clean, not staying out so i can get more sleep, causing relationship issues, etc. i know will all pay off one day. I dream big, but it will be done. I will never stop. Most will say it will never happen, but more power to me. they can all suck it.

p.s. that big d pharma is some fire 



Do or Die


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Apr 14, 2012)

Basically he is a 20 year old kid who realized he was'nt man enough to make gains naturally^^^


----------



## SFW (Apr 14, 2012)

Losing most of my gains and realizing all the hard work I put in was in vain. That was the decision maker for me.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 14, 2012)

rage racing said:


> What kind of Test levels are you getting from 250mg Cyp/week?




This is what I am interested in hearing...some of you guy's T levels while cruising on such a dose


----------



## rage racing (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, after being off for about 3 weeks and feeling like shit I said FUCK THIS SHIT. Just pinned .8ml of some T300. I will cruise at this dose for about 10-12 weeks then blast for 8. I will get bloods done and see where this cruise dose puts me and then adjust from there.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 14, 2012)

sfw said:


> losing most of my gains and realizing all the hard work i put in was in vain. That was the decision maker for me.



exactly!


----------



## plifter198 (Apr 14, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> depends on the ester, if you want to play it safe, go with 100mg of E or C for the test



you think even with that i will still have good test results showing im a "normal" healthy person for the life insurance??


----------

